# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  [Release] Undetected Runescape AHK Bot.

## Zantomato

This is a Bot/Tool that was coded with AHK (AutoHotKey) for the game "Oldschool Runescape" which uses a colour-detection method to operate, so it doesn't require a botting client, however it is designed using Runelite, so that much is required.

Because this tool simulates keystrokes/mouse movements, you won't be able to use your computer while it's running, unless you install a virtual machine (VirtualBox or VMWare recommended) for the script to run on. More information and download links are available on my website. Downloads

*Script Requirements:*
Runelite.
Runescape window size set to "Fixed" - Shown in the picture below
Runescape brightness set to the "Second Notch" - Shown in the picture below
settings.png

*As a new feature, recently added today (26/6/2019) There's now scripts that are supported for BlueStacks (Android Emulator) for botting on the OSRS Mobile App, these scripts have been considered to be completely safe for the time being, as I've been aggressively botting with them for 20h+/day for over a month without any consquence! (Along with a few testers doing the same!)*

[WARNING] Just because this script is undetectable, doesn't mean you won't get banned, you have to use it SMARTLY which means don't use it for more than 6-8h a day. You can still get reported and flagged for inspection, which can result in a ban if you've been using a script for an inhumane duration.

With the exception of the of the few scripts where you can't get reported. (NMZ, Construction, High Alching in PoH) You can basically use these scripts as long as you like. Along with the new scripts that work with 'BlueStacks' (Android Emulator), these have proven to be completely safe aswell for the time being.

[MEDIA=youtube]ukTDvuyJMhY[/MEDIA]

Most scripts run on Runelite, except for a few scripts, which run on Bluestacks (Android Emulator) as a new method of safer botting I’ve recently implemented.

*Combat Scripts*

Auto Slay: Will kill any designated creature and loot any designated loot.

Nightmare Zone Prayer: Uses Prayer Potions and Overloads automatically in the Nightmare Zone.

Nightmare Zone Absorption: Uses Absorption Potions and Overloads automatically in the Nightmare Zone.

Sand Crabs: Will kill and reset sand crabs when necessary.

*Magic Scripts*

High Alchemy.

Curse Splashing.

Curse Splashing & High Alchemy.

Stun Splashing & High Alchemy.

Lunar Spells (Humidify/Tanning Leather/Spinning Flax/Make Superglass).

Enchanting Jewellery (Sapphire/Emerald/Ruby/Diamond).

*Fletching Scripts*

Fletching Shortbows.

Fletching Longbows.

Stringing Bows.

Fletching Arrows.

Fletching Arrow Shafts.

Fletching Darts/Bolts.

*Thieving Scripts*

Fruit Stalls

Knights of Ardougne.

Nature Runes Chest: Thieves from the nature rune chest in Ardgoune (Good for Dead-Man-Mode).

Thieving Men.

Thieving Master Farmer.

Thieving Warriors.

*Fishing Scripts*

Fly Fishing: Fly-fish Trout/Salmon at Barbarian Village.

Barbarian Fishing.

Sacred Eel Fishing.

Minnow Fishing.

Aerial Fishing.

*Agility Scripts*

Varrock Agility Course.

Seers Agility Course.

Canafis Agility Course.

*Smithing Scripts*

Cannonballs Edgeville: Makes cannonballs at Edgeville.

Blast Furnace: Makes Gold Bars with up to 200k/hour experience if you’re using Goldsmither’s gloves.

Blast Furnace: Makes Mithril bars – Requires Coal Bag (Can make roughly 500k-1m gp/hour).

*Herblore Scripts*

Making unfinished potions.

Making complete potions.

Clean First Herb: Simple script which cleans any type of herb extremely fast.

*Mining Scripts*

Iron Power Miner:

Woodcutting Scripts

Power Cutter

*Cooking Scripts*

Cooking: Cooks any raw fish you have. (Except Karambwans).

Cooking Karambwans: Cooks Raw Karambwan.

Hosidius Cooking: Cooks at the Hosidius house (Lower Burn Rate)

Fermenting Wine: Ferments wine for cooking exp, very expensive but great exp.

*Crafting Scripts*

Numerous Glassblowing scripts.

Cutting Gems: Cuts uncut gems.

Crafting Dragonhide.

*Hunter Scripts
*
Box Trap Hunting (Chins).

Butterfly Hunting

*Construction Scripts*
Carved Oak Tables
Mahogany Tables

*Runecrafting Scripts*
Crafting Fire Runes
Crafting Lava Runes


*[BlueStacks Scripts]*

Fletching Short/Longbows

Stringing Bows

Superheat Gold/Iron

Cleaning Herbs

Fermenting Wines

6 Different Glassblowing Scripts

High Alching


*Hotkeys:*

All hotkeys only take a fraction of a second to execute, you can assign any key you want to each hotkey. All hotkeys will finish by opening your inventory, and resuming your cursers/mouse position. Hotkeys are great for PVP, Jad, Zul?rah, Raiding, etc.

Special Attack: Will use your special attack.

Double-Spec (Granite Maul): Will use your special attack twice, instantly.

1 Tick Prayer Flicking: Will use the "1 Tick Prayer Flick" method to save prayer points during combat.

Protect From Melee: Will use the Prayer Protect From Melee.

Protect From Magic: Will use the Prayer Protect From Mage

Protect From Range: Will use the Prayer Protect From Range.

Piety: Will use the Prayer Piety.

Rigour: Will use the Prayer Rigour.

Augury: Will use the Prayer Augury.

Gear Swapping: Will automatically change the set your wearing, eg: Will swap your melee set to your ranging set. (From anywhere from 3-8 pieces of equipment at a time.


******************************************************************************** ******************************************************************************** ******************************

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Price: $30 USD (Per Device/VM)
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Duration: Lifetime with free updates. (Automatic updates)

You can purchase my tool via my website page: Sammich’s Runescape Premium Bot

I'd you'd like access to more information, you can visit my website or you can contact me directly with Discord. (Once you join the disc server you can message me instantly)
Discord Channel Invite: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot
Website: Welcome to Sammich's Scripts – OSRS AHK Scripts
My Discord: Sammich#7495

----------


## Zantomato

Update Log.

Update Log – Welcome to Sammich's Scripts

----------


## raindropj

Do beware it has malware whether its false positive or not it has something showing Antivirus scan for f383d7b0494b35f774fdec461957139afe757402b8ea786db2a291c0e59c145a at
2016-08-12 18:35:49 UTC - VirusTotal

----------


## Zantomato

EDIT: Added in virus scans into the original post.

----------


## Zantomato

Updated 17/08/2016
Added in "Granite Miner" 
New Script.

----------


## Zantomato

Update.

18/8/2016 Fixed a small bug with every script that runs at the duel arena where it was sometimes clicking the exp counter if it was open.
18/8/2016 Added in a fail-safe with every script that uses the duel-arena bank, if it somehow wanders off, it will click the bank on the minimap and find its way bank to the bank chest.
18/8/2016 Fixed a small bug with the "Granite Miner" Script.
18/8/2016 Slightly optimised the "Knights of Ardougne" Thieving Script
18/8/2016 Highly Optimised the "Iron Power Miner" Script

----------


## Zantomato

Update.

20/8/2016 All scripts that use the duel-arena bank chest now prioritize the lower bank chest, rather than the higher/northern bank chest, due to the fact that if you decide to bot on world 2, there's alot more traffic at the lower/southern chest and you're alot less likely to be reported. Here's an example (Picture)

duelarena.jpg

As you can see in this picture, there's always alot of people using the southern bank chest, and there's generally not many people not using the northern chest, sometimes none.
This change is only available for those who have the premium version of the script, I will more than likely add it into the free version eventually, but not yet.

----------


## Zantomato

Update.

26/8/2016 Fixed all the fletching scripts due to the latest update.

Only fixed for the premium version as of now.

EDIT: 7/9/2016
Now available for everyone.

----------


## Zantomato

Update.

Fixed fletching script for free users aswell.

----------


## bloodlust8

Are you still selling this?

----------


## Zantomato

Reserved for the time being.

----------


## bloodlust8

whats your steam info?

----------


## Zantomato

My Steam: Steam Community :: Sammich
My Discord: Sammich#7495

----------


## Zantomato

For those who have purchased, or just using the free version. *Don't forget to notify me when there's an update is necessary!* Here or Steam if you have myself added. Updates are free for premium users of course.

----------


## Deftu

Gona try this today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zantomato

Sure, lemme know what you think.

----------


## ReformedRM

Have used this bot for 2 weeks now for about 3/4 a day, no bans yet!
Soon going to buy premium!

----------


## Zantomato

Happy to hear dude.  :Smile:

----------


## Zantomato

Update.

11/01/2017 Fixed both fishing scripts which broke after the OSBuddy overlay update.

----------


## [email protected]

Anyone been banned using this yet? Using it smart that is. I'm looking into purchasing it.

----------


## ReformedRM

Have been banned because i left my pc run overnight and I forgot to stop it. Just don't use it to many hours a day like OP said and you will be fine

----------


## Zantomato

Yeah, you really don't want to use this for more than 8h+ straight at a time, I honestly recommend 4-6 hours at a time TOPS, I personally use scripts for like 2-3h at a time. I haven't been banned in forever.

----------


## Zantomato

Update:

=========================================================================
18/2/2017 Sent individual emails to all premium users with the updated tool.
=========================================================================

18/2/2017 Fixed the "Thieving Men" Script, moved the script to use on a different "Man" (New location is upstairs in the Falador Pub)
18/2/2017 Fixed the "Fly Fishing Trout" Script as it wasn't working before.
18/2/2017 Optimised the wine fermenting script, now has the capability to reach 500k+ exp/hour rather than 350k~ 
18/2/2017 Fixed the nightmare zone prayer script, it no longer requires OSBuddy PRO.

New updates will only be available to premium users until further notice.

----------


## Zantomato

Update:

27/2/2017 Added a 3-tick Barbarian fishing script.
26/2/2017 Made it so it's possible to type while any script is running to seem less suspicious 

New updates will only be available to premium users until further notice.

----------


## SK Bot

wow, very nicely done.
This must have taken aaages to write .. lol


thanks for sharing.

----------


## Zantomato

Yeah, it really just started as a hobby. Just kept adding to it overtime, and then after a year or so, I figured a few people could benefit from it. :3

----------


## Zantomato

Update:

28/2/2017 Added in a timer, essentially letting people choose how long they want a script to be used for. (This feature replaced the "Auto-Typer" which was at the bottom of the first tab.) 

Example of the update:

----------


## Zantomato

Update:

28/2/2017 Added in an option to the "Timer" to close the bot when the timer runs out.
28/2/2017 Made it so most of the scripts that drop items now use the shift-drop method, so make sure if you use the updated version, that you have the "Shift Drop" function enabled.

----------


## darkimp1

howmutch would premium be?

----------


## Zantomato

[Removed by OP]

----------


## xperiaclash

added you on steam but you didn't accept friend request :/

----------


## Zantomato

Strange, I didn't get a friend request, however I've added you back via your PM. :Smile:

----------


## mysticals

Hey I am interesting in purchasing. I tried adding you on Steam but you can also PM me on here to make things easier.

Also do you take requests to add things to it?

----------


## Sinsinx

Not replying on steam, also interested

----------


## Zantomato

If the requests are do-able, I've had people request Agility and Runecrafting bots, which aren't really possible due to too much movement required., but I've added you guys on steam now, sorry for the delay.

----------


## Zantomato

18/3/2017 Added 4 new enchanting jewellery scripts as per request by premium user.
18/3/2017 Fixed the Barbarian Fishing script as it was being reported as broken.
18/3/2017 Added in a "Master Farmer" thieving script as requested.

----------


## xperiaclash

Thanks for the update mate 
hopefully more features to come  :Smile:  
barb fishing is awesome now

----------


## Zantomato

No worries, happy to hear.

----------


## Zantomato

[Removed by OP]

----------


## mysticals

So there's cleaning herbs + making unf's but how come nothing to make the actual potion? It's very similar to other scripts just needs a minor tweak for timing.

Also do you think Blast Furnace would be possible to implement?

----------


## Zantomato

Good point, I'll add in a potion finisher in the next update. However, I've never actually experienced Blast Furnace, so I'm not sure if that will be possible. I'll look into it.

----------


## testingtestingtesting1337

Its been over 24hours since you have been online.
Hope you answer on ur site or steam asap  :Smile: 

Edit: 2 days no answers ;P

----------


## Zantomato

Yeah, my apologies that it took a couple days, generally I respond within 12h.

----------


## Zantomato

9/4/2017 Fixed the barbarian fishing script so that it's now working once again.

Updated version will be available on my website. World of Exploits – The home of Sammich's Oldschool Runescape Tool for premium users. 
Sent out individual emails to premium users advising them that there's now a webpage used for updates.

----------


## Zantomato

10/4/2017 Implemented an "Automatic Updater" Into the tool, so I no longer need to advise premium users that there's an updated version available, and prompting the option to update upon opening if an update is available.
10/4/2017 Created a new script "Making Complete Potions" 
10/4/2017 Renamed the "Mixing Potion" Script to "Making Unfinished Potions" 
10/4/2017 Removed all auto-login features, as I don't recommend using this feature as it's only necessary to use if you're force-logged out from the 6h timer. Which I don't recommend botting for that long.

----------


## iFarmer

Is this bound to HWID? I run my bots using more than one VPS.

----------


## Zantomato

[Removed by OP]

----------


## Zantomato

16/4/2017 Added in some fail-safes into the Blast Furnace script so that it's reliable.
15/4/2017 Fixed/Optimised Blast Furnace Script.
15/4/2017 Blast furnace script added.

----------


## ensure

Can't register on your site, says suspected bot. I added you on Steam, please accept?

----------


## Zantomato

Hmm strange, I'll look into that, but yeah I've accepted your steam request.  :Smile: 

EDIT: Website is now fixed. Was just an outdated plugin. Thanks for notifying.  :Smile:

----------


## sk84nachos

Have you thought of adding some sort of prayer flicking script?

Like a 1 tick prayer flick

----------


## giuseppe1191

Still works? .... exactly what it is I am new to the subject ... this is my mail [email protected] ... 
If you could give me information I would be very grateful

----------


## Zantomato

> Have you thought of adding some sort of prayer flicking script?
> 
> Like a 1 tick prayer flick


It wouldn't be hard to implement yourself now that it's open-source, however I didn't end up implementing it because it doesn't work for myself since there's too mcuh latency in Australia for it to be overly viable :/

----------


## Zantomato

> Still works? .... exactly what it is I am new to the subject ... this is my mail [email protected] ... 
> If you could give me information I would be very grateful


Yeah, it still works. As of yesterday the premium version is now free, you can download it on the OP (Original post)

----------


## giuseppe1191

> Yeah, it still works. As of yesterday the premium version is now free, you can download it on the OP (Original post)



install? i dont know

----------


## giuseppe1191

As it is used because I get a file ahk and I do not know what to do with it

----------


## Zantomato

You need the software "AutoHotKey" in order to open it. Sorry, guess I didn't mention that, I'll add it into the OP now.

----------


## giuseppe1191

> You need the software "AutoHotKey" in order to open it. Sorry, guess I didn't mention that, I'll add it into the OP now.



Any guide how to play at low level? Can you make coins with that? I would appreciate the information

----------


## xperiaclash

as someone who bought the premium I didn't really appreciate that this went public .
more exposure , more talking and more reddit threads to scrutinize ahk even more

----------


## Zantomato

I apologize, however I don't see the point in keeping this as a "Premium" service when there are people are there who can obtain it for free, fair is fair. 

I thank you for supporting the project. But like it says in the OP, price is subject to change at anytime.

----------


## giuseppe1191

> I apologize, however I don't see the point in keeping this as a "Premium" service when there are people are there who can obtain it for free, fair is fair. 
> 
> I thank you for supporting the project. But like it says in the OP, price is subject to change at anytime.



Can it be used without vpn or vps? ... have a channel to add it?

----------


## Zantomato

Yes, you can use it with a vps, I used virtualbox.

----------


## giuseppe1191

> Yes, you can use it with a vps, I used virtualbox.


But is it mandatory to have it? .... I mean that if I only have one account it is indispensable not to be banned

----------


## Zantomato

No, it's only if you want to use multiple bots or to use your computer at the same time.

----------


## zofwilson

good job man can you make me a script to trade zaff please.
i need runescape zaff trade script pleasee.

----------


## CarbonOxide

Hey all, just wanted to let you know that the Knight of Ardougne Thieving script may get stuck on a wall if you use it in a crowded world since other players may be wearing red and the bot mistakes it for the knight and clicks the red and then clicks the red shield in the background. To fix it, all you have to do is open the ahk file (the bot) up with Notepad and search the word "buttonknight" and then scroll down a little and replace all of the 111's with 182's. This lowers the area the bot scans for the knight of ardougne so when it clicks a player by accident and the bot goes awry, it won't click the wall in the background, but instead will find its way back to the knight.

----------


## Zantomato

> Hey all, just wanted to let you know that the Knight of Ardougne Thieving script may get stuck on a wall if you use it in a crowded world since other players may be wearing red and the bot mistakes it for the knight and clicks the red and then clicks the red shield in the background. To fix it, all you have to do is open the ahk file (the bot) up with Notepad and search the word "buttonknight" and then scroll down a little and replace all of the 111's with 182's. This lowers the area the bot scans for the knight of ardougne so when it clicks a player by accident and the bot goes awry, it won't click the wall in the background, but instead will find its way back to the knight.


Nice work.

----------


## cforrest

so this doesn't work for new runescape right? Sorry for the dumb question.

----------


## Bakami

I believe this is now broken? Won't cast properly on Jogre for curse + alch.

Constantly tries to use water strike and teleport to bounty player.

----------


## Zantomato

Currently Updating the scripts that I'm aware are broken, or poorly optimised.

Scripts I've currently fixed. 

Curse Alching Jogres
Stun Alching Jogres
Cooking

----------


## 2bkz

Hey, I've tried adding you on Steam. Can you accept my FR?

----------


## BHLDepression

Any known bans for using this? From what i know they still have a shitty time detecting ahk but ehh...

----------


## BHLDepression

> Currently Updating the scripts that I'm aware are broken, or poorly optimised.
> 
> Scripts I've currently fixed. 
> 
> Curse Alching Jogres
> Stun Alching Jogres
> Cooking
> 
> Although you'll have to message me via steam for the updated version. 
> ...


I added you on steam ass will smith, curious if you would take csgo skins? Decent ones, not a bunch of 1$ ones.

----------


## Zantomato

Currently Updating the scripts that I'm aware are broken, or poorly optimised.

Scripts I've recently fixed. 

"Blast Furnace" Script
"Fermenting Wine" Script
"Fletching Arrow Shafts" Script

Not sure what other scripts need updating, if you know any others, leave a post here or message me on steam.

----------


## Zantomato

Just added in a "Mithril Bar Blast Furnace Script", Which I believe is now my highest money making script.

----------


## Zantomato

Update: 
8/1/2018 Fixed the "Nightmare Zone Absorbtion" Absorbtion script so it would once again use Absorbtion potions when required. 
8/1/2018 Optimised the Gold Blast Furnace Script.

----------


## Zantomato

25/1/2018 Fixed a minor issue with both of the blast furnace scripts, if you would like the updated version, feel free to add me on either steam or discord.

*Updates are only currently available in the premium version, for more information:* [OSRS] AHK Undetected Bot/Hotkeys

----------


## Zantomato

15/2/2018 Fixed the "Nightmare Zone Absorption" Script, as it wasn't previously using prayer potions. 

*Updates are only currently available in the premium version, for more information:* [OSRS] AHK Undetected Bot/Hotkeys

----------


## Zantomato

20/2/2018 Removed the specific fletching scripts for magic logs (Fletching magic Short/Longbow) as they are now redundant
20/2/2018 Fixed the fletching scripts.
20/2/2018 Fixed the Karambwan cooking script

*Updates are only currently available in the premium version, for more information:* [OSRS] AHK Undetected Bot/Hotkeys

----------


## Zantomato

12/3/2018 Created a "Zamorak Wine" Script, for free account money making
2/3/2018 Created a "Seers Agility" Agility Script
1/3/2018 Changed the fletching longbow/shortbow scripts so it no longer deposits/withdraws the knife after every load.
1/3/2018 Optimised the "Iron Power Miner" Script so it works the same as the "Iron Power Miner 60+" as the method is more efficient. 
1/3/2018 Moved a couple of scripts into the "Levelling" Tab
28/2/2018 Finally created the first agility script "Varrock Agility"
27/2/2018 Removed the "Granite Mining" Script as it is now obsolete with the new iron power miner 60+
27/2/2018 Created a new script "Iron Power Miner 60+"
27/2/2018 Optimised the cooking script.
27/2/2018 Optimised the Iron Power Mining script. 

*Updates are only currently available in the premium version, for more information:* [OSRS] AHK Undetected Bot/Hotkeys

----------


## Zantomato

Update:

20/3/2017 Added in a "Lap Counter" into both of the current agility scripts. 
24/3/2018 Added a "Crafting Fire Runes" Script - The first Runecrafting script my tool has to offer. 

*Updates are only currently available in the premium version, for more information:* [OSRS] AHK Undetected Bot/Hotkeys

----------


## Zantomato

Update:

31/3/2018 Updated both the Gold and Mithril Blast Furnace scripts to account for the new bar withdrawel method.

*Updates are only currently available in the premium version, for more information:* [OSRS] AHK Undetected Bot/Hotkeys

----------


## setari

Sent discord and steam requests.

----------


## Zantomato

Update:

23/4/2018 Made a website to reflect the tool, "******************.com", also updated a couple of the buttons on the "Other" Tab to redirect to the website.

----------


## Zantomato

Update:
April 24, 2018
Made a “Minnow Fishing” Script – With 4 different optional running speeds which the user can pick depending on how afk they intend to be. (However, being AFK at all is not recommended)

*Updates are only currently available in the premium version, for more information:* [OSRS] AHK Undetected Bot/Hotkeys

----------


## Zantomato

Update:

27/4/2018 All enchanting scripts have been compressed into one button on the GUI to make space for future scripts.

27/4/2018 All script “?” Buttons now have their own explanation website.

27/4/2018 The “Cleaning Herbs” script has been optimised and has had randomised delays implemented to make the script extra safe.

27/4/2018 The “Nature Rune Chest” Script has had randomised delays implemented to make the script extra safe.

26/4/2018 Optimised the “Dart Fletching” Script, and changed a few script names and redirected a few more buttons to my web page.

25/4/2018 “Cooking” Script has been fixed due to clicking “talk to” instead of banking occasionally

*Updates are only currently available in the premium version, for more information:* [OSRS] AHK Undetected Bot/Hotkeys

----------


## Zantomato

Update:

29/4/2018

Added a new script “Power Cutter” Which will cut several types of trees.

Removed the “Willow Cutter” and “Maple Cutter” scripts as they are now obsolete.

*Updates are only currently available in the premium version, for more information:* [OSRS] AHK Undetected Bot/Hotkeys

----------


## Zantomato

Update:

15/5/2018 The “Varrock Agility” script has been optimised and has had randomised delays implemented to make the script extra safe.

10/5/2018 The “Fletching Shortbows” script has been optimised and has had randomised delays implemented to make the script extra safe

10/5/2018 The “Fletching Longbows” script has been optimised and has had randomised delays implemented to make the script extra safe..

9/5/2018 All Splashing scripts have been compressed into one button on the GUI to make room for future scripts.

9/5/2018 Splashing script has been changed so that it's possible to use on any creature of choice.

4/5/2018 The “Power Miner” script has been optimised and has had randomised delays implemented to make the script extra safe.

*Updates are only currently available in the premium version, for more information:* [OSRS] AHK Undetected Bot/Hotkeys

----------


## Zantomato

1/6/2018 The “Glassblow Dorg Light Orb” script has been optimised and has had randomised delays implemented to make the script extra safe.

1/6/2018 The “Cannonball Neitz” script has been optimised and has had randomised delays implemented to make the script extra safe.

1/6/2018 The “Cooking” script has been optimised and has had randomised delays implemented to make the script extra safe.

1/6/2018 The “Knights of Ardougne” script has been optimised and has had randomised delays implemented to make the script extra safe.

*Updates are only currently available in the premium version, for more information:* [OSRS] AHK Undetected Bot/Hotkeys

----------


## Zantomato

1/6/2018 The “Glassblow Dorg Light Orb” script has been optimised and has had randomised delays implemented to make the script extra safe.

1/6/2018 The “Cannonball Neitz” script has been optimised and has had randomised delays implemented to make the script extra safe.

1/6/2018 The “Cooking” script has been optimised and has had randomised delays implemented to make the script extra safe.

1/6/2018 The “Knights of Ardougne” script has been optimised and has had randomised delays implemented to make the script extra safe.

*Updates are only currently available in the premium version, for more information:* [OSRS] AHK Undetected Bot/Hotkeys

----------


## Zantomato

Update:

4/6/2018 The “Power Miner 60+” script has been optimised and has had randomised delays implemented to make the script extra safe.

4/6/2018 The “Barbarian Fishing” script has been optimised and has had randomised delays implemented to make the script extra safe.

3/6/2018 Fixed & Optimised the "Master Farmer" thieving script and added a slight randomized delay between thieving attempts.

*Updates are only currently available in the premium version, for more information:* [OSRS] AHK Undetected Bot/Hotkeys

----------


## Zantomato

Update:

12/6/2018 Added a new script “3-Tick Barbarian Fishing” which takes advantage of the ingame ticking system to fish for faster experience.

12/6/2018 Optimised the Barbarian Fishing script.

*Updates are only currently available in the premium version, for more information:* [OSRS] AHK Undetected Bot/Hotkeys

----------


## Steam Store

Will you add runelite support ?

----------


## Zantomato

> Will you add runelite support ?


No, sorry.

----------


## Zantomato

Update:

18/6/2018 Updated the dropping method on the Fly Fishing script. 

18/6/2018 Added a new hotkey "Swap-Spec" which was requested for pvp-use.

*Updates are only currently available in the premium version, for more information:* [OSRS] AHK Undetected Bot/Hotkeys

----------


## xzzl

I got to 90+ mining with this in no time, if you don't over do it(never bot more than 6 hours everyday) you will never get banned. This tool is the only way to not get detected on OSRS.

----------


## Zantomato

Update:

22/6/2018 Fixed the "Varrock Agility Course" Script as it wasn't detecting the XP drops previously.

22/6/2018 Fixed the "Barbarian Fishing" Script as it was having issues detecting the fishing nodes previously.

----------


## Zantomato

After numerous requests, a Discord channel has finally been made. Anyone can join.

Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update:

25/6/2018 New Script: Trap Hunting

25/6/2018 The NMZ Absorption script has had the Absorbtion pot-threshold raised from 50 to 150.

25/6/2018 Both Power Mining scripts will now drop gems.

25/6/2018 The “Fly Fishing” script has now been fixed.

----------


## Zantomato

Update:

A new Discord server has been made for users - Discord

2/7/2018 Barbarian Fishing has been fixed.

2/7/2018 Varrock Agility has been fixed for those having issues with it.

----------


## Zantomato

Update:

4/7/2018 3-Tick Barbarian Fishing has been disabled for the time being.

4/7/2018 'Knights of Ardougne' script has optimised to prevent miss-clicks.

4/7/2018 'Varrock Agility' has been has optimised to allow the 'exp drop' to be more easily detected.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

*Updates are only currently available in the premium version, for more information:* [OSRS] AHK Undetected Bot/Hotkeys

----------


## Zantomato

Update:

11/7/2018 New 'Money Making' script - Sacred Eel Fishing.
8/7/2018 Two coordinate-checking/fixing buttons have been added to the 'other' tab to assist new-users.
8/7/2018 A 'Discord' button has been added to the 'other' tab.
8/7/2018 Mouse movement locks have been added to multiple scripts.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update:

14/7/2018 'Varrock Agility' has been fixed and is working again.

14/7/2018 All pickpocketing scripts have been fixed to account for the new thieving update.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: 

16/7/2018 Optimised Knights of Ardougne Script
16/7/2018 Removed the 'double depositing' bug in the 'Completing potions' script.
16/7/2018 the 'Mithril Blast Furnace' has been highly optimised.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: 

18/7/2018 the 'Gold Blast Furnace' script has been reworked/optimised. 
18/7/2018 the 'Trap Hunting' script has been disabled as it's no longer functional due to an OSBuddy update.
18/7/2018 the 'Runecrafting Fire Runes' has been disabled until randomised pathing has been implemented.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: 

20/7/2018 My bot as a whole has undertaken a massive integrity upgrade, to avoid people from reusing my code, some scripts may not work as intended, bug reports will be much appreciated if necessary.
18/7/2018 Fixed a bug with the Cannonball smelting script - be sure to check new requirements.
17/7/2018 Fixed a small banking issue with both the Blast Furnace scripts

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: 

21/7/2018 3-tick Barbarian Fishing has been re-enabled and now has randomisers added.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: 

22/7/2018 Both Blast furnace scripts have been fixed, which broke after the latest RS update. 
22/7/2018 3-Tick Barbarian fishing has been optimised.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## MrMoggy

how safe is the agility one you have? most bots ive seen in the past get banned super quick

----------


## Zantomato

Update: 

24/7/2018 Both blast furnace scripts have been slightly optimised.
24/7/2018 New Script: Canafis Agility Course

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update:

24/7/2018 4 new Lunar scripts: Make Superglass, Humidify, Spin Flax and Tan Leather

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: 

26/7/2018 'Trap Hunting' has been optimised. 
26/7/2018 'High Alch' has been optimised, and has had randomizers implemented. 
26/7/2018 'Thieving Men' and 'Thieving Warriors' has been fixed. 
26/7/2018 Fermenting Wine has had it's banking method updated. 
26/7/2018 Cleaning Herbs has had it's banking method updated. 
26/7/2018 All scripts have been updated so you can use your keyboard while a script is running. 
26/7/2018 Fletching Longbows has had it's banking method updated.
26/7/2018 Fletching Shortbows has had it's banking method updated. 
26/7/2018 Stringing Bows has had it's banking method updated. 
26/7/2018 All Glassblowing scripts have had their banking methods updated. 
26/7/2018 Making Unfinished Potions has had it's banking method updated. 
26/7/2018 Making Complete Potions has had it's banking method updated.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update:

27/7/2018 Updated the bot GUI to make it obvious for the brightness/fixed requirements for all scripts.
27/7/2018 Added a randomised delay to the ‘Fermenting Wine’ script
27/7/2018 All scripts should now continue upon levelling up. (Untested)
27/7/2018 ‘Trap Hunting’ has had the ‘Mouseover Text’ scanning slowed down to avoid miss-clicks.
27/7/2018 ‘Minnow Fishing’ has been fixed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v39.7)

29/7/2018 3-Tick Barbarian Fishing has been optimised.
29/7/2018 Wine Fermenting has been fixed.
29/7/2018 New Scripts: Crafting Dragonhide.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v40.1)

30/7/2018 The 'Cannonball Smelting' script has been reworked to work at Edgeville instead of Neitiznot.

30/7/2018 All Hotkeys have been fixed so you have full control of your mouse after the hotkey has finished its actions.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update:

4/8/2018 Slightly tweaked all the new banking methods so they work more consistently at GE.
4/8/2018 Fixed the 'Level Up' bug that was causing some scripts to stop working upon leveling
2/8/2018 Canafis Agility Course has been optimised.
2/8/2018 The 'Drop Item' buttons have been remade into Hotkeys.
2/8/2018 A new 'Logout' hotkey has been made, as a panic button for the wildy.
2/8/2018 A few buttons/scripts have been moved around on the GUI to make space for other scripts.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v40.4)

5/8/2018 Several alarms have been added to the 'Utility' tab
5/8/2018 Stringing Bows and Fletching Longbows have been slightly optimised.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v40. :Cool: 

7/8/2018 NMZ Prayer has been optimised.

7/8/2018 Cannonballs Edgeville has been tweaked to work more consistently

7/8/2018 NMZ Absorption has been optimised

7/8/2018 Trap Hunting has been fixed, and has been renamed to 'Box Trap Hunting' - as it now only works with box traps.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord
Updates are also posted on my website: Welcome to Sammich's Scripts – OSRS AHK Scripts – Join the discord channel!: https://discord.gg/*******

----------


## Zantomato

Update: 

13/8/2018 2 new Splashing spells have been added for mid magic levels. 
13/8/2018 'Thieving Master Farmer' is now usable in Zeah.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v42.3)

4/9/2018 The Karambwan cooking script no longer clicks on 'Deposit all' twice. unnecessarily
4/9/2018 The Iron power miner has been fixed and should mine all 3 rocks now.
4/9/2018 Both Enfeeble and Vulnerability splashing scripts have been fixed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v42.4)

18/10/2018 The Varrock Agility script has been fixed.*
18/10/2018 The Fletching Shortbows script has been fixed.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v42.5)

23/11/2018 All enchanting scripts have been fixed.
22/11/2018 The Enfeeble Splashing script is now fixed
22/11/2018 The Vulnerability Splashing script is now fixed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v42.6)

26/11/2018 Fletching Longbows/Shortbows has been updated to now have additional randomisation. (Randomised mouse pathing)

26/11/2018 The 'Crafting Dragonhide' scripts have been updated to now have additional randomisation. (Randomised mouse pathing)

26/11/2018 'Making Unfinished Potions' has been updated to now have additional randomisation. (Randomised mouse pathing)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v42.7)

27/11/2018 'Stringing Bows' has been updated to now have additional randomisation. (Randomised mouse pathing)

27/11/2018 'Making Complete Potions' scripts have been updated to now have additional randomisation. (Randomised mouse pathing)

27/11/2018 All Glassblowing scripts has been updated to now have additional randomisation. (Randomised mouse pathing)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## thomasx66

Download link doesn't work mate, very interested in this

----------


## Zantomato

Thanks, all fixed. Appreciate it.

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v42. :Cool: 

27/11/2018 'Both Nightmare Zone' scripts have been updated to now have additional randomisation. (Randomised mouse pathing)

27/11/2018 Both 'Power Mining' scripts have been updated to now have additional randomisation. (Randomised mouse pathing)

27/11/2018 'Varrock Agility' script has been updated to now have additional randomisation. (Randomised mouse pathing)

27/11/2018 'Fly Fishing' script has been updated to now have additional randomisation. (Randomised mouse pathing)

27/11/2018 'Cleaning Herbs' script has been updated to now have additional randomisation. (Randomised mouse pathing)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v42.9)

28/11/2018 All banking scripts have been optimised to be more reliable. 

28/11/2018 All banking scripts have had small break chances implemented (1/50 chance per cycle to have a 1-40 second break)

28/11/2018 'Cooking' script has been optimised and updated to now have additional randomisation. (Randomised mouse pathing)

28/11/2018 'Barbarian Fishing' script has been updated to now have additional randomisation. (Randomised mouse pathing)

28/11/2018 'Fletching Logs into Shafts' script has been updated to now have additional randomisation. (Randomised mouse pathing)

28/11/2018 All enchanting scripts have been updated to now have additional randomisation. (Randomised mouse pathing)

28/11/2018 'Nature Rune Chest' script has been updated to now have additional randomisation. (Randomised mouse pathing)

28/11/2018 'Power Cutter' script has been updated to now have additional randomisation. (Randomised mouse pathing)

28/11/2018 All Lunar scripts have been updated to now have additional randomisation. (Randomised mouse pathing)

28/11/2018 'Minnows' script has been updated to now have additional randomisation. (Randomised mouse pathing)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v43)

29/11/2018 3-Tick Barbarian Fishing has been removed due to the nature of the script, is too hard to humanize with randomisers while still being effective. 

29/11/2018 All splashing scripts have been updated to now have additional randomisation. (Randomised mouse pathing) 

29/11/2018 'Fermenting Wine' script has been updated to now have additional randomisation. (Randomised mouse pathing) 

29/11/2018 'Cutting Gems' script has been updated to now have additional randomisation. (Randomised mouse pathing) 

29/11/2018 All pickpocketing scripts have been updated to now have additional randomisation. (Randomised mouse pathing)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v43)

30/11/2018 'High Alchemy' script has been fixed after the new spellbook update. 

30/11/2018 All splashing scripts have been fixed after the new spellbook update. 

30/11/2018 All 'Special Attack' hotkeys have been tweaked so they can be used in sync with other hotkeys.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## gippy

Gave the free scripts a go, they all seem to work well. 

Apart from the willow cutter because i dont have osbuddy pro, any chance you could make them all work with runelite instead? Pretty much the only reason i didnt buy premium, because i dont want to have to purchase osbuddy premuim aswell.

----------


## Zantomato

> Gave the free scripts a go, they all seem to work well. 
> 
> Apart from the willow cutter because i dont have osbuddy pro, any chance you could make them all work with runelite instead? Pretty much the only reason i didnt buy premium, because i dont want to have to purchase osbuddy premuim aswell.


The Power Cutter script is pretty much the only script coming to mind that uses OSBuddy Pro, I'm sure there's another one or two, but that's the only one I can think of off the top of my head that does use it. 

Not bad considering I have 55+ botting scripts available, alongside 20 hotkeys. 

I could transfer my scripts to Runelite, however, can't justify the time investment swapping everything over to function with Runelite, just because I have 1-2 scripts that are reliant on OSbuddy Pro, I'm positive I wouldn't be able to recreate some of my scripts in Runelite, as most of them rely on OSbuddy's overlays aswell. It's just not worth the headache and time for 1-2 scripts. If people want to use those particular script(s), $2 a month isn't a huge loss. But I get where you're coming from. I hope you find something better suited to your needs.

PS: It's good to know that the free scripts on my website still work though, I haven't updated or maintained them in forever. Thanks haha.

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v43.2)

4/12/2018 'Ardougne Master Farmer' thieving script has been fixed.

4/12/2018 All enchanting scripts have been fixed after the new spellbook update.

4/12/2018 The 'Varrock Agility' script has been slightly optimised to be more reliable.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v43.2)

18/12/2018 All Lunar scripts have been fixed after the new spellbook update

18/12/2018 The 'Fermenting Wine' script has been optimised.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v43.5)

10/1/2019 Optimised/Fixed the 'Fly Fishing' script.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v43.6)

17/1/2019 Optimised 'Wine Fermenting' Script
17/1/2019 Optimised 'Make Superglass' Script

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v43.7)

20/1/2019 Optimised the 'Varrock Agility' Script.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v43. :Cool: 

22/1/2019 Optimised the Dragonhide Crafting Scripts.
22/1/2019 Optimised the 'Varrock Agility' script.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v44.1)

1/2/2019 The 'Making Unfinished Potions' script has been optimised

1/2/2019 The 'Making Complete Potions' script has been optimised

1/2/2019 All glassblowing scripts have been optimised.

1/2/2019 The NMZ scripts will no longer re-center your screen, as this is not necessary. 

1/2/2019 The NMZ Prayer script has been optimised.

1/2/2019 The NMZ Absorption script has had additional randomisers added. (Randomised prayer-flick timing)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v44.2)

3/2/2019 All scripts that zoom out/in upon script initiating have been optimised to zoom more efficiently with added randomisers.

5/2/2019 The Granite Maul 'Double Spec' script has been optimised.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v44.3)

16/2/2019 The NMZ absorption script will now guzzle rock-cake incase of reaching 2 hp while overloading.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v44.4)

22/2/2019 The 'Cannonball Edgeville' script has been fixed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v44.5)

24/2/2019 The 'Nightmare Zone Absorption' script will no longer re-move the curser unnecessarily to the 'quick prayer' button if the cursor is already there.

24/2/2019 The 'Nightmare Zone Absorption' script has had another colour check added for the '2hp' indicator as the 2hp guzzle wasn't working for some users.

24/2/2019 The 'Nightmare Zone Absorption' script will only use one dose of absorption at a time when necessary now. (This may be subject to change again)

25/2/2019 The 'Nightmare Zone Absorption' script will now fully-use an absorption pot before moving onto another absorption pot.

25/2/2019 A new script has been created - 'Auto Slayer' which can be used to kill any creature of choice, and loot any designated items, however this is my first script that requires Runelite.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v44.7)

27/2/2019 The 'Auto Slayer' script has been fixed, as it was previously having issues if there was nothing to attack.

27/2/2019 The 'Mithril Blast Furnace' script now has randomized mouse pathing along with multiple other randomizers added.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v44. :Cool: 

28/2/2019 The 'Varrock Agility' has be revamped, it now use Runelite and will pick up Marks of Grace. 

28/2/2019 The 'Auto Slay' script will now re-attack your opponent after 90 seconds incase of level-up inactivity (Vs caged creatures)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v45)

4/3/2019 The 'Gold Blast Furnace' script has been fixed, optimised and has had randomised mouse pathing added. 

4/3/2019 The 'Timer' feature now supports the 'Runelite' client.

4/3/2019 The 'Auto Slay' script has been optimised.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v45.1)

5/3/2019 The 'Auto Slay' script will now loot all items properly, as it was previously have issues with items stacks of 3+

5/3/2019 The 'Canafis Agility' script has been revamped to work with Runelite, and will now pick up Marks of Grace.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v45.2)

6/3/2019 A new script has been created, 'Aerial Fishing' 

6/3/2019 A new script has been created, 'Butterfly Hunting' - This can be found under the 'Low Level' tab

6/3/2019 The 'Auto Slay' has been optimised. (New Requirements, be sure to check before using again)

6/3/2019 All 'Enchanting Jewellery' scripts have been fixed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v45.3)

7/3/2019 The 'Unfinished Potions' script has been reworked to use Runelite & has had additional randomisers added and has been slightly optimised.

6/3/2019 The 'Canafis Agility' script has been optimised

6/3/2019 The 'Aerial Fishing' script has been tweaked to cut the fish and use fish guts as bait.

6/3/2019 The 'Fletching Arrows' script has had randomisers implemented.

6/3/2019 The 'Fletching Darts' script has had randomisers implemented.

6/3/2019 The 'Varrock Agility' has been optimised.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v45.4)

8/3/2019 All 4 'Enchanting Jewellery' scripts have been reworked to use Runelite

8/3/2019 The 'Seers Agility' script has been revamped to work with Runelite, and will now pick up Marks of Grace.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v45.5)

15/3/2019 'Thieving Master Farmer' has been reworked to use the Runelite Client

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. - Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v45.6)

21/3/2019 Both NMZ Scripts have been revamped to now work with Runelite.

21/3/2019 All 'Coin Pouch' pickpocketing scripts have been removed and replace with a general 'Pickpocketing' script.

21/3/2019 'High Alchemy' has been revamped to now work with Runelite

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v45.7)

26/3/2019 'Seers Agility' will no longer have issues if there is a 'Mark of Grace' after the 'Tight Rope' obstacle

26/3/2019 'Seers Agility' has had a second script variant added for those with the Kandarin Hard Diary completed

26/3/2019 'Fletching Shortbows' has now been revamped to work with Runelite

26/3/2019 'Fletching Longbows' has now been revamped to work with Runelite

26/3/2019 'Stringing Bows' has now been revamped to work with Runelite

26/3/2019 'Making Complete Potions' has now been revamped to work with Runelite

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## belliot

beware of the licensing scam associated with this program. if you uninstall the bot or change computers you will have to pay the $20 premium fee again to have the owner issue you a hardware fingerprint.

I regret giving a small time developer a chance and should have bought premium at a more reputable botting website.

----------


## belliot

Updates are free but if you'd like to use more than one computer that will cost an additional $20.
You will also have to pay $20 if you want to do a fresh install of windows and need to re-install the bot.
Beware of this premium licensing SCAM.

----------


## Zantomato

It's not a scam when I note all the conditions in multiple areas. 

For those curious, here was the entire conversation I had with this individual.

----------


## belliot

After raising an issue to the admin, he blocked me from discord and the discord server. That is not what a reputable developer does. Beware of this scammer.

----------


## Zantomato

> After raising an issue to the admin, he blocked me from discord and the discord server. That is not what a reputable developer does. Beware of this scammer.


After threatening the admin with slanderous posts on forums, he blocked me on discord.*

----------


## Zantomato

Reserved Post~

----------


## Zantomato

Reserved Post~

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v45. :Cool: 

9/4/2019 The 'NMZ Absorption' has been fixed for the few people that were having rock-guzzling issues

9/4/2019 'Master Farmer' has been updated to now drop designated seeds

9/4/2019 The 'Master Farmer' script has had the food colour scan updated as there was a colour clash with Limpwurt seeds

9/4/2019 The 'Master Farmer' script has been optimised

9/4/2019 The bug where if you stopped a script mid-drop cycle, the shift key would be held down indefinitely until pressed is now fixed.

9/4/2019 The 'Coordinate Check' button has been updated to accurately click in the center of the compass for the Runelite Client.

9/4/2019 All 'Dragonhide Crafting' scripts have been revamped to now work with the Runelite client.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## belliot

This scammer admin has now revoked my premium license. 

Do not give this scammer your money! He will steal it and block you from the bot!

----------


## Zantomato

> This scammer admin has now revoked my premium license. 
> 
> Do not give this scammer your money! He will steal it and block you from the bot!


Literally warned you it would happen, you brought it on yourself. You're so obnoxious that you're basically a meme.

----------


## belliot

I've charged back my money on Paypal

Save yourself some time and do not check out this horrible bot.

OSbot and Tribot work much better and this dev team is a horrible group of scammers.

I've been on this forum since 2014 and have never seen worse scamming on here before I tried out Sammich's piece of shit bot.

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v46)

11/4/2019 The 'Master Farmer' script has been optimised

11/4/2019 The 'Cooking' script has been revamped to now work with the Runelite client

11/4/2019 The 'Cleaning Herbs' script has been revamped to now work with the Runelite client

11/4/2019 The 'Fly Fishing' script has been revamped to now work with the Runelite client

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v46.1)

12/4/2019 A new script has been created 'Fruit Stalls' 

12/4/2019 All hotkeys have been updated to now work on the Runelite client

12/4/2019 The 'Drop Item' hotkeys are now randomised.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v46.2)

12/4/2019 The 'Drop Item' hotkeys have had their randomisers tweaked to perform more realistically

12/4/2019 The 'Drop Last 20 Items' has been changed to 'Drop Last 26 Items'

12/4/2019 The 'Power Miner' script has now been revamped to work with the Runelite client

12/4/2019 The 'Power Miner 60+' script has been removed as it's now obsolete

12/4/2019 New Script has been created 'Fishing'

12/4/2019 The 'Barbarian Fishing' script has now been removed as it's now obsolete

12/4/2019 The 'Fly Fishing' script has now been removed as it's now obsolete

12/4/2019 The 'Fruit Stalls' script has had its dropping method randomisers tweaked to perform more realistically

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v46.3)

14/4/2019 New script - 'Hosidius Cooking'

14/4/2019 The 'Power Cutter' Script has been revamped to now work with the Runelite client

14/4/2019 All 4 'Lunar' Scripts have been revamped to now work with the Runelite client

14/4/2019 The 'Edgeville Cannonballs' script has been revamped to now work with the Runelite client

14/4/2019 The Fishing script has been optimised.

14/4/2019 Both 'Thieving Master Farmer' and the 'Pickpocketing' script have been updated to use any food of choice.

13/4/2019 The 'Nature Rune Chest' Script has been revamped to now work with the Runelite client

13/4/2019 The 'Fletching Logs into Shafts' Script has been revamped to now work with the Runelite client

13/4/2019 The 'Sacred Eel Fishing' script has been removed

13/4/2019 The 'Cooking Karambwans' script has been removed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v46.4)

15/4/2019 All 'Splashing' scripts have been revamped to now work with the Runelite Client 

15/4/2019 Both 'Blast Furnace' scripts have been revamped to now work with the Runelite Client 

15/4/2019 Both 'Blast Furnace' scripts have been revamped to now work with the Runelite Client 

15/4/2019 The 'Fletching Longbows' script has been slightly tweaked. 

15/4/2019 The 'Fishing' script has been optimised. 

15/4/2019 The 'Minnows' script has been removed temporarily. 

15/4/2019 The 'Box Trap Hunting' script has been removed temporarily. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## belliot

Beware this bot is a scam! The owner will take your money and ban your license once he has been paid. Don't risk your money with this bot.

OS Bot works great.

----------


## Zantomato

> Beware this bot is a scam! The owner will take your money and ban your license once he has been paid. Don't risk your money with this bot.
> 
> OS Bot works great.


Not true, refer to previous page to get the full story~

You're just too oblivious and didn't read the conditions that I state in multiple areas. 

And for those wondering what the condition is, it's that it's $20 for a lifetime use per device, it's stated in multiple areas. (On the purchase page, and even after downloading the tool and opening it to enter the licence code, it's stated too - every single premium user in the Discord is aware of this, but THIS guy was just too oblivious and didn't read anything)

And when he expected a free licence for an additional device, and was denied, he basically had a huge whinge and threatened to slander the name of the bot, which is what you're witnessing now.

I'll give him points for effort though.

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v46.5)

16/4/2019 The 'Sacred Eel Fishing' script has been reimplemented and revamped to work with the Runelite client.

16/4/2019 The 'Minnow Fishing' script has been reimplemented and revamped to work with the Runelite client.

15/4/2019 The 'Alarm' scripts have now been revamped to work with the Runelite client.

15/4/2019 The 'Alarm' scripts no longer require AHK to be installed to use.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v46.5)

16/4/2019 The 'Sacred Eel Fishing' script has been reimplemented and revamped to work with the Runelite client.

16/4/2019 The 'Minnow Fishing' script has been reimplemented and revamped to work with the Runelite client.

15/4/2019 The 'Alarm' scripts have now been revamped to work with the Runelite client.

15/4/2019 The 'Alarm' scripts no longer require AHK to be installed to use.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v46.6)

16/4/2019 The 'Iron Power Miner' has been renamed to 'Power Miner' as it works with any designated ores. 

16/4/2019 The 'Power Miner' has been optimised.

16/4/2019 The 'Prayer Flick' hotkey is now a toggle.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v46.7)

17/4/2019 New Script: Sand Crabs

17/4/2019 All 'Lunar' scripts have been optimised.

17/4/2019 The 'Fruit Stall' script has been optimised.

17/4/2019 The 'Splashing' scripts have been updated/fixed as they weren't searching for the entire screen for the tagged creature

17/4/2019 The 'Power Miner' has been renamed back to 'Iron Power Miner' 

17/4/2019 The 'Iron Power Miner' has been optimised.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v46. :Cool: 

18/4/2019 New Script: Constructing Tables.

18/4/22019 The 'Seers Agility' has been optimised, but now has an additional 1-2 requirements depending on which variant you use. (Kandarian Diary Complete or not)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v46.9)

19/4/2019 The 'Fruit Stalls' script has been updated to run to safety and log out if you've lost health to the guard dogs. (HCIM friendly)

19/4/2019 The 'Fletching Darts and Bolts' has been tweaked to perform more realistically.

19/4/2019 The 'Cannonballs Edgeville' has been optimised.

19/4/2019 All 'Glassblowing' scripts have been optimised.

19/4/2019 Cooking Karambwans is now an available option on both cooking scripts.

19/4/2019 Both 'Blast Furnace' script have been fixed to now use stamina potions when required.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v47)

20/4/2019 The 'Edgeville Cannonballs' script has been optimised. 

20/4/2019 The 'Make Superglass' lunar script has been optimised.

20/4/2019 The 'Mithril Blast Furnace' script has had additional randomisers added.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v47.2)

22/4/2019 The 'Fishing' script has been optimised.

22/4/2019 The 'Sand Crabs' script has now the option to eat any designated food.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v47.3)

24/4/2019 New Script: Box Trap Hunting (Chinchompas)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## belliot

This bot is owned by a scammer, I lost $20 by buying this.

Don't bother risking your money on this.

----------


## Zantomato

> This bot is owned by a scammer, I lost $20 by buying this.
> 
> Don't bother risking your money on this.


Not true, refer to page 11 to get the full story~

You're just too oblivious and didn't read the conditions that I state in multiple areas. 

And for those wondering what the condition is, it's that it's $20 for a lifetime use per device, it's stated in multiple areas. (On the purchase page, and even after downloading the tool and opening it to enter the licence code, it's stated too - every single premium user in the Discord is aware of this, but THIS guy was just too oblivious and didn't read anything)

And when he expected a free licence for an additional device, and was denied, he basically had a huge whinge and threatened to slander the name of the bot, which is what you're witnessing now.

I'll give him points for effort though.

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v47.4)

2/5/2019 'NMZ Absorption' has been updated to now log out after the dream has finished.

2/5/2019 'NMZ Absorption' has been updated to now no longer attempt to use 'prayer flicking' if the users prayer has completely diminished.

1/5/2019 The 'Fishing' script has been fixed as it wasn't working consistently for 'Barbarian Fishing'

1/5/2019 'Crafting Fire Runes' has been added to 'Low Level' scripts, however is unusable as it's still in development.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v47.5)

7/5/2019 New Script: Crafting Fire Runes. 

7/5/2019 'NMZ Absorptions' logout feature has been fixed.

7/5/2019 'NMZ Prayer' has been updated to now log out after the dream has finished.

7/5/2019 The 'Fishing' script has anti an anti-log feature added.

7/5/2019 The 'Lunar Hide Tanner' script had had additional delays implemented as it was closing the bank too fast previously.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## belliot

Luckily PayPal reversed my payment back from the Scammer Admin of this bot!

Buyer beware! I'm working hard to have this post removed and user banned due to scamming users on this forum!

Tried to resolve the issue by asking admin to switch my license, but he would prefer to ban me and steal the $20 USD he charges. He must regret being such an ******* now that I took my money back and will continue to spread the word about his horrible sales practices and attempt at stealing users money!

Do not support this snake!

----------


## Zantomato

> Luckily PayPal reversed my payment back from the Scammer Admin of this bot!
> 
> Buyer beware! I'm working hard to have this post removed and user banned due to scamming users on this forum!
> 
> Tried to resolve the issue by asking admin to switch my license, but he would prefer to ban me and steal the $20 USD he charges. He must regret being such an ******* now that I took my money back and will continue to spread the word about his horrible sales practices and attempt at stealing users money!
> 
> Do not support this snake!


Geez, you're consistent, i'll give you that. - copy pasta time.

Not true, refer to page 11 to get the full story~

You're just too oblivious and didn't read the conditions that I state in multiple areas. 

And for those wondering what the condition is, it's that it's $20 for a lifetime use per device, it's stated in multiple areas. (On the purchase page, and even after downloading the tool and opening it to enter the licence code, it's stated too - every single premium user in the Discord is aware of this, but THIS guy was just too oblivious and didn't read anything)

And when he expected a free licence for an additional device, and was denied, he basically had a huge whinge and threatened to slander the name of the bot, which is what you're witnessing now.

I'll give him points for effort though.

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v47.6)

9/5/2019 The 'Gear Swapping' Hotkeys have been reworked to be more practical. 

9/5/2019 The Premium tool as a whole as had an optimisation (As to how fast it can process code)

9/5/2019 Both 'Seers Agility' scripts have been optimised.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v47.7)

11/5/2019 Some of the recent optimisation update has been removed as it was causing a few bugs.

11/5/2019 The new gear swapping hotkeys have been optimised to be more reliable.

11/5/2019 The 'NMZ Prayer' script will now work properly if you don't have any overloads available.

11/5/2019 The 'NMZ Absorption' script will now work properly if you don't have any overloads available.

11/5/2019 The 'Power Cutter' scripts 'Dropping' method has been optimised/fixed.

11/5/2019 The 'Iron Power Miner' scripts 'Dropping' method has been optimised/fixed.

11/5/2019 The 'Fishing' scripts 'Dropping' method has been optimised/fixed.

11/5/2019 The 'High Alchemy' randomisation has been toned down.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v47. :Cool: 

14/5/2019 The Pickpocketing and Master Farmer scripts have been optimised.

14/5/2019 The 'Fishing' script has been fixed as it was breaking upon level-up previously.

14/5/2019 The 'G-Maul Double Spec' hotkey has been reworked to be more practical. (Video below)

G-Maul Double Spec Video Tutorial - YouTube

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v4 :Cool:  

17/5/2019 The 'Hunting Butterflies' script has been optimised 

17/5/2019 The 'Runecrafting Fire Runes' has been fixed (was having issues for some people) 

17/5/2019 The 'Auto Slay' has had it's food eating method updated. 

17/5/2019 The 'Auto Slay' now supports prayer potions.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v48.1)

18/5/2019 The 'Sand Crabs' script running timer has been increased as it was sometimes running too early.

18/5/2019 The 'Pickpocketing' script has had a small issue fixed.

18/5/2019 The 'Auto Slay' timeout has been increased as it was sometimes moving onto the next creature before killing the current one.

18/5/2019 Both NMZ scripts have had the 'Logout' feature tweaked as it wasn't working for everyone.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v48.2)

22/5/2019 New Script: Superheating

22/5/2019 The 'Crafting Fire Runes' script has had a couple of small issues fixed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v48.3)

25/5/2019 The 'Sand Crabs' scripts running/deagro sequence now has a 4-6 minute cooldown.

25/5/2019 NMZ has had a rare issue fixed where it would attempt to use a rock-cake as an overload expired, rendering the script unable to use another overload dose.

25/5/2019 The pickpocketing script has had it's chance to empty the coin bags greatly reduced. (Was doing it too frequently).

25/5/2019 Both the Pickpocketing and Master Farmer script will now start being more zoomed in, and only zoom out if necessary.

25/5/2019 The 'Auto Slay' has had it's loot mechanic optimised as it was sometimes struggling to pick up items occasionally.

25/5/2019 All 'Splashing' scripts have been slightly tweaked to click more in the center of a creature if the creature is on the larger side.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v48.4)

27/5/2019 The 'Iron Power Miner' has been reworked to be more efficient and reliable.

27/5/2019 The 'Fruit Stall' script has been updated to account for the new hosidius rework.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v48.5)

28/5/2019 The 'Sand Crabs' anti log measure has had its randomised execution timer reduced as some people were still occasionally logging out. 

28/5/2019 The 'Iron Power Miner' has had a couple of additional randomisers added.

28/5/2019 The 'Iron Power Miner' has been optimised.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v48.6)

29/5/2019 The Premium Bot will now have a 'randomised' window name, which in turn will change the process name for further undetectability (subject to trial). - It's also recommended to change the .exe name to something unrelated/random.

29/5/2019 The 'Sand Crabs' anti log measure has had its randomised execution timer reduced even further as some people are still occasionally logging out.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v48. :Cool: 

5/6/2019 New Script: 'Nightmare Zone Pure'

5/6/2019 The 'Nightmare Zone Absorption' script will now rock-cake as intended in the event of reaching 2hp.

5/6/2019 The 'NMZ' scripts will now wait 10~ seconds before logging out after a dream.

5/6/2019 The 'NMZ Prayer' script has been fixed as some users were having trouble using overloads.

5/6/2019 The 'Seers Agility' script will now eat food optionally for those with low health pools.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v48.9)

7/6/2019 New Script: Crafting Lava Runes

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v49)

10/6/2019 The 'Lava Runes' script now uses binding necklaces.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v49.1)

12/6/2019 The 'Seers Agility' scripts have both been optimised.

12/6/2019 The 'Lava Rune' script will now shift-click pouches to empty them.

12/6/2019 The NMZ scripts will now have a 1-2 second delay before overloading as the Runelite time is slightly inaccurate.

12/6/2019 The 'High Alchemy' script will now logout when the user runs out of nature runes.

12/6/2019 The following scripts will now log out upon reaching out of supplies, and will now resume the script upon levelling up. (All the below scripts require white exp drops to be visible on the right hand side of the ingame screen now)

Fletching Shortbows/Longbows
Stringing Bows
All Glassblowing scripts.
Dragonhide Vambs/Chaps/Body Crafting
Completing Potions
All Cooking scripts
Cannonballs Edgeville
Cutting Gems

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v49.5)

15/6/2019 The 'Sand Crab' aggression resetting sequence has now been fixed.

15/6/2019 The 'Cannonballs Edgeville' script has been fixed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v49.6)

18/6/2019 Colour check added for 'Stringing Bows' to accommodate for lag.

18/6/2019 Colour Check added for Fletching Long/Short Bows to accommodate for lag.

18/6/2019 Colour Check added for Fermenting Wines to accommodate for lag.

18/6/2019 Colour Check added for all Glassblowing scripts to accommodate for lag.

18/6/2019 Colour Check added for all Cooking scripts to accommodate for lag.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

20/6/2019 All 'Nightmare Zone' scripts have been updated to use a new method to recognise when the user is outside NMZ (Finished Dream)

20/6/2019 The 'Crafting Fire Runes' runecrafting script will now attempt to teleport to castle wars a second time in case of a level-up preventing the first teleport.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v49.9)

24/6/2019 Seers agility has been optimised. (Will now continue the course properly after picking up the marks before the tightrope obstacle, and before the last obstacle.

24/6/2019 Humidify (Lunar script) has had an issue fixed. (Was closing bank too early previously)

24/6/2019 The 'Superheat Item' script will now log you out in the event of running out of ores.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord. 
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## mokio

Hi,

Is there still a free version of this available? You state it in the original post, but I cannot find it on your page.

----------


## Mofis

> Hi,
> 
> Is there still a free version of this available? You state it in the original post, but I cannot find it on your page.


I am looking for this too, any luck yet?

----------


## Zantomato

Update: (v50.0) 

26/6/2019 A new method of botting has implemented (OSRS Mobile App botting) - This uses a program called BlueStacks (Android Emulator), respectively there is a new tab on the bot specifically for these new scripts. (Numerous Scripts Available)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updates are also posted in Discord.
Invite Link: Sammich's Runescape Premium Bot Discord

----------


## Zantomato

> I am looking for this too, any luck yet?


Unfortunately I don't have a free/trial version that I offer for the time being, I removed it a couple of months ago as it was extremely outdated and was too time consuming to maintain considering how frequently the bot gets updated.

----------

